# My First Published Pattern--Dress and Top for 18 to 22 inch Dolls - Knit



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so excited that i was finally able to create and publish my first doll knitting pattern "Summer Shells Dress and Top". You can make, following the directions, a dress or a top, for American Girl, Kidz and Catz, Journey Girls, and--if you simply add length in the stockinette portion of the body, the dress will fit perfectly not only on Australian Girls but also Chatty Cathy!! The price of my pattern is $4.00, and you can find it by following this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-scallops-dress-and-top


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

congratulations.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Many congratulations, love the pattern!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Congratulations and keep on designing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I've looked at lots of AG doll clothes. Yours is lovely. The bottom lace detail is fantastic. What does the back look like? Is there some sort of closure? 

Robin


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

they are really cute!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute. Congrats!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes Robin, the back has a button placket with 2 buttons and is seamed from the bottom up to the placket.



String Queen said:


> I've looked at lots of AG doll clothes. Yours is lovely. The bottom lace detail is fantastic. What does the back look like? Is there some sort of closure?
> 
> Robin


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

...Congratulations they're beautiful and sure to be a big seller...


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

They are so sweet. I am sure any little girl would love to dress up their dolly with thosexx


----------



## Pugsrgreat (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful pattern. What kind of doll is the one with the jointed arms. Her face is so pretty.
Oh, and that little pug face is cute too. I have two and am looking for a third one.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! You are well on your way! Looking forward to seeing more of your lovely designs!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice congrats


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice job. These are very cute. Good luck with it, and keep going, now that you have your first done and out there.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful designs. Keep going...I need a drop shoulder sweater for GD's AG doll Isabelle!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable and congratulations


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice ! &#128522;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great designs! Congrats.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Super!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Pugsrgreat said:


> Beautiful pattern. What kind of doll is the one with the jointed arms. Her face is so pretty.
> Oh, and that little pug face is cute too. I have two and am looking for a third one.


The doll with the jointed arms is a Kidz & Catz doll. She is more slender than the American Girl types. Both sizes are included in the patterns.


----------



## Pugsrgreat (Nov 30, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> The doll with the jointed arms is a Kidz & Catz doll. She is more slender than the American Girl types. Both sizes are included in the patterns.


Thanks


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats, you are now on your way, lovely pattern


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, gorgeous pattern &#128158;


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Welcome to the DPS! Adorable pattern


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

good for you !!!!

Aren't you so clever?


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Your outfits are all very pretty!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Stunning work and design!! Just LOVE the scallops!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, love the touch of lace


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations. The outfits are beautiful. Sure to be a big seller for you.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

The outfits are lovely.
My gd is 8 with 2 AG dolls. Could I adjust the pattern larger to fit the 8 year old as well, so that she could have a matching outfit. Would this work.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

anjoda said:


> The outfits are lovely.
> My gd is 8 with 2 AG dolls. Could I adjust the pattern larger to fit the 8 year old as well, so that she could have a matching outfit. Would this work.


I would think that you could add the shell design to the bottom of a tank top pattern and that would work. I am not doing kids patterns right now as I am not good at figuring out how to do things in multiple sizes--not yet, anyway, lol!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations!Beautiful designing.Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cute :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

very nice! Please keep on creating!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

knitting4friends said:


> very nice! Please keep on creating!


I hope you will get the pattern and I look forward to seeing your creations!! Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Too cute - definitely will be purchasing that pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Nana Shelia said:


> Too cute - definitely will be purchasing that pattern.


I am sure you will enjoy knitting it. thanks.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just bought your pattern will give i a try x


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

vera M said:


> I have just bought your pattern will give i a try x


I hope you enjoy knitting it, Vera! I made so many of them --to me it be came an addiction!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats...lovely!
:thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought your pattern and was wondering if you have a picture of the back of the top. 

I've made a sample of the scallop. Turned out great and the directions were easy to follow. 

Robin


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

String Queen said:


> I bought your pattern and was wondering if you have a picture of the back of the top.
> 
> I've made a sample of the scallop. Turned out great and the directions were easy to follow.
> 
> Robin


I am glad you are enjoying the pattern so far. I just looked through all my photos and couldn't find the backshots--I will have to take new ones. If you need help with it PM me or message me on Ravelry--no problem.--Kathy


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## MISSKITTYKAT (Aug 13, 2012)

I would like a knit doll dressed as a motorcycle biker.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

That would be very easy to accomplish--you just need to select the separates that you want to create the look that you envision, then accessorize with chains and embroidery.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow these are awesome. I'm sure I will be buying some -- I love making doll clothes.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

mtayl75234 said:


> Wow these are awesome. I'm sure I will be buying some -- I love making doll clothes.


Thanks so much. I think you will enjoy working with my pattern.


----------

